# Not feeling right



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

It's coming for me, everything is scaring me now, I'm not feeling right.
I think I might just hide a while and wait for the night, dark cold and lonely.

I used to be so happy, I could smile, now my eyes are starting to close down.

I'm scared of everything, If I believed in God then maybe I could give myself up too. 
I'm not too sure about the after-life so I'm just going to keep on dreaming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, Iike that song as well :wink:

The Whitlams: Shining. 

I can see it shinin'
It's coming for me comin' out of the night
Everything is hummin' it's scarin' me now
It ain't feelin' right

Think I might just hide a while wait for the night to return
Dark and cold and lonely
Is how I feel and it feels nice
Don't want any company it just wouldn't feel right

I used to be so happy I could smile
And everything seemed to work out
Now my eyes are starting to close down
I can see you again in my dreams
You're starring my lost and lonely friend

We used to have such good times
Why did you leave before our time was through?

Everything looks pretty we're far from the city
And I'm holding you in my arms
You feel so alive and so do I
Isn't it a pity that soon I'll wake and soon I'll cry

I can't stop reminiscing about what is missing in my life
I'm scared of everything
I got nothing to hold onto
If I believed in God then maybe I could give myself up too

But I'm not too sure about the after-life
So I'm just gonna go on dreamin' of you


----------

